# Pamplona Bull Run



## Shawady (8 Jul 2010)

Are these guys thrill seekers or just plain crazy?
It mentions in the article that many people drink all night , then do the run the next morning.
When I drank the night before football games I struggled to run away from a defender - I would not like to try getting away from a bull down a narrow street.


[broken link removed]


----------



## DB74 (8 Jul 2010)

The Irish Times seem to have removed the story


----------



## fizzelina (8 Jul 2010)

Nope that link worked for me. 2 people gored. how is that allowed to continue?


----------



## TarfHead (8 Jul 2010)

I saw that story earlier and thought "_what are the odds John Gormley will declare a ban on Irish people travelling to Pamplona ?_" 

Then again, sure isn't the Dail in recesss until September  ?


----------



## ivuernis (8 Jul 2010)

Shawady said:


> I would not like to try getting away from a bull down a narrow street.


Apparently, if you fall to the ground the bull will try to avoid you by jumping over or running around. He's only interested in gorging the moving targets. I've not had the opportunity to put this theory into practice yet though.


----------



## VOR (8 Jul 2010)

As per Wiki: In 100 years, 15 people have died. 3 of those were over 40  years which I  would consider too old to try and out run a bull. Another died from a  pile up of people. And one idiot died by waving his jacket at the  rushing bulls like a matador. 

My brother in law is going over tomorrow. He has done his training and  is ready for the challenge. Personally I wouldn't do it but neither  would I stop anybody else doing it.

Another friend went to do it but was too hung over every day and decided  against it. Wise move as he's not the quickest. 

I suppose some people (mostly men) feel they need that sort of thrill or  need to justify their existence in that way. I know my brother in law  has it on his things-to do-before-you-turn-30 list.


----------



## Sol28 (9 Jul 2010)

Why would anyone want to torment a poor bull like that - Personally I am delighted when the bull gets the upperhand! Bull Running and Bull Fighting should be banned


----------



## Staples (9 Jul 2010)

VOR said:


> My brother in law is going over tomorrow. He has done his training and is ready for the challenge.


 
Insanity training?


----------



## haminka1 (9 Jul 2010)

imho it's one of the best ways to remove at least some idiots from the gene pool before they spread their dna. in fact, it's a service to mankind


----------



## VOR (9 Jul 2010)

Staples said:


> Insanity training?



Possibly. Has to be a tad crazy to consider it. 

He has actually taken it quite seriously. Hasn't drank since Christmas and is eating healthily. He has done a lot of gym work, rock climbing and road races so is in the best shape of his life. 

At 28 and fit as a fiddle, I would hope he can out run a bull. We'll soon find out!!! I promised to have a few drinks on his behalf if he gets gored.


----------



## Teatime (9 Jul 2010)

VOR said:


> Possibly. Has to be a tad crazy to consider it.
> 
> He has actually taken it quite seriously. Hasn't drank since Christmas and is eating healthily. He has done a lot of gym work, rock climbing and road races so is in the best shape of his life.
> 
> At 28 and fit as a fiddle, I would hope he can out run a bull. We'll soon find out!!! I promised to have a few drinks on his behalf if he gets gored.


 
Fair play to him and best of luck! Its adrenaline rushes like that that make you appreciate life.


----------



## Staples (9 Jul 2010)

For some reason, I'm reminded of the quote from The Naked Gun.

"You take a chance getting up in the morning, crossing the street or sticking your face in a fan."

You might be able to outrun a bull but the question remains - why would you want to?


----------



## VOR (9 Jul 2010)

Possibly the variables.
When you jump off a perfectly good bridge or out of a perfectly good plane you or the instructor has almost complete control. That is unless the instructor didn't gauge your weight correctly or messed up the parachute.
When you get chased by 6 bulls whilst running with a couple of hundred other people there are a lot more variables. That has to intensify the rush.
I couldn't do it as I would not take that level of risk. 
Plane? Yes. Bridge? Yes. Angry bull and a bunch of muppets getting in my way? Ah, no!!


----------



## Leo (9 Jul 2010)

VOR said:


> ... 3 of those were over 40 years which I would consider too old to try and out run a bull.


 
Not that I'm over 40...yet...but some of the best runners I know are over 40. Ultra and mountain marathon runners tend to peak in their 40s.


----------



## VOR (9 Jul 2010)

True Leo but it's a short sprint where you have to out-run a bull and out-manouvre a couple of hundred other people. The bulls will average over 15 miles an hour and the course is half a mile. A quick burst of speed for a short distance with an ability to avoid others will prove the key. 

More Usain Bolt than Haile Gebrselassie. Perhaps a cross between Bolt and the balance of Messi would be ideal. My brother in law possesses neither of these attributes. Should be fun....


----------



## Mouldy (11 Jul 2010)

Bull running and bullfighting are two "sports" where all human injuries are richly deserved. I remember that muppet Hector telling the late Gerry Ryan how it was such a skill to kill the bull without getting injured on the process. Mind boggling ignorance/stupidty...


----------



## Staples (11 Jul 2010)

Leo said:


> Not that I'm over 40...yet...but some of the best runners I know are over 40. Ultra and mountain marathon runners tend to peak in their 40s.


 
Not much use in this instance unless you can convince the bull to chase you over a longer distance.


----------



## Leo (12 Jul 2010)

Staples said:


> Not much use in this instance unless you can convince the bull to chase you over a longer distance.


 
Have you ever seen the start of these races? If you have 300m of fire road before you hit single track, some of these guys would jostle a bull out of the way


----------



## VOR (20 Aug 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW1Pp9y3uPY

A bull get's his revenge.
You have to admire his ability to vault a wall, jump a trench and then climb over a railing.


----------



## smiley (20 Aug 2010)

that was some jump! Very athletic bull!
Been at a bull fight in northern spain before. Came out disgusted. Was horrible stuff.


----------



## PaddyW (20 Aug 2010)

VOR said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW1Pp9y3uPY
> 
> A bull get's his revenge.
> You have to admire his ability to vault a wall, jump a trench and then climb over a railing.



Holy cow! Or bull, I mean


----------



## Yoltan (27 Aug 2010)

Sol28 said:


> Why would anyone want to torment a poor bull like that - Personally I am delighted when the bull gets the upperhand! Bull Running and Bull Fighting should be banned


 

Me too. Any idiot that does this deserve what they get!


----------



## mick1960 (30 Aug 2010)

With many people just going to a shop to buy their meat and not giving the animals a second thought,I think its great that people can go to Pamplona and give meat a chance to get even with them .. the bulls seem to enjoy their day out to.


----------

